# Fish Pictures!!



## kayakangler

I really liked  looking at the pictures people posted of the fish they have caught in the trout stock thread.. So i figured i would make a seperate thread for posting your favorite fish pics..


----------



## rockfish

*Driftwood Beach Rockfish*

41" / 39lbs.


----------



## kayakangler

*I want one too..*

holy cow!!


----------



## sunflower

Bass.. Not sure of his weight.. Caught and released last summer...


----------



## kayakangler

*NEw Record*

i got this in my email this morning...

its a new record... wow!! 



"
					This is a new record Northern Pike
in Canada . He caught it on Rainy Lake .
					Check this thing out.. The man (in
the photos below), was fishing and caught a 36" Pike. 
					As he was reeling it in, a 56" -
55lbs Pike tried to eat it !!!!! 

					He landed them both in the same net."


----------



## kayakangler

sunflower said:


> Bass.. Not sure of his weight.. Caught and released last summer...




thats as big as that cute baby.. LOL


----------



## Monello

kayakangler said:


> i got this in my email this morning...
> 
> its a new record... wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> "
> This is a new record Northern Pike
> in Canada . He caught it on Rainy Lake .
> Check this thing out.. The man (in
> the photos below), was fishing and caught a 36" Pike.
> As he was reeling it in, a 56" -
> 55lbs Pike tried to eat it !!!!!
> 
> He landed them both in the same net."



Story is a hoax.  Fish was caught in Europe.  Myth Busting


----------



## Wenchy

My favorite fish picture ever:


----------



## kayakangler

*I was wondering*



Monello said:


> Story is a hoax.  Fish was caught in Europe.  Myth Busting




I was wondering.. the guy that sent it to me sent me some picture of a huge great white and it was titled caught by bay bridge... LOL

The pictures are still cool..


----------



## kayakangler

Wenchy said:


> My favorite fish picture ever:


----------



## belvak

My favorite fish! 







Caught this weekend...


----------



## aps45819

Wenchy said:


> My favorite fish picture ever:



  he should spank you


----------



## Wenchy

aps45819 said:


> he should spank you



I can only hope, fish and pray.


----------



## StrawberryGal

Wenchy said:


> My favorite fish picture ever:








Poor Dutch!


----------



## Wenchy

StrawberryGal said:


> Poor Dutch!



Best pic, EVER!

I had permission to post it.

He went on to catch the biggest and ugliest catfish I've ever seen.


----------



## StrawberryGal

Wenchy said:


> Best pic, EVER!
> 
> I had permission to post it.
> 
> He went on to catch the biggest and ugliest catfish I've ever seen.







That's one DAYUM ugliest catfish!


----------



## Wenchy

StrawberryGal said:


> That's one DAYUM ugliest catfish!



It tasted even worse.


----------



## misshelper

kayakangler said:


> I really liked  looking at the pictures people posted of the fish they have caught in the trout stock thread.. So i figured i would make a seperate thread for posting your favorite fish pics..



Pssst. I can see your


----------



## kayakangler

Wenchy said:


> It tasted even worse.





ewww...


----------



## kayakangler

misshelper said:


> Pssst. I can see your



my fish pictures..:shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

kayakangler said:


> ewww...



I know how to cook, and that thing was NASTY.  He ate the whole thing...Pride, I guess.


----------



## StrawberryGal

kayakangler said:


> ewww...



I second that!


----------



## StrawberryGal

Wenchy said:


> I know how to cook, and that thing was NASTY.  He ate the whole thing...Pride, I guess.



Did he get sick afterward?


----------



## misshelper

kayakangler said:


> my fish pictures..:shrug:



Noooo....


----------



## StrawberryGal

misshelper said:


> Noooo....


----------



## kayakangler

misshelper said:


> Noooo....




my kayak..


----------



## BLUIGAL

That Is An Awesome Fish...............


----------



## BLUIGAL

Beautiful Baby!!


----------



## BLUIGAL

Omg Is That For Real?


----------



## Wenchy

StrawberryGal said:


> Did he get sick afterward?



No.  He's a survivor type. I did learn how to skin a catfish that night, so it was a good experience.


----------



## toppick08

Wenchy said:


> No.  He's a survivor type. *I did learn how to skin a catfish that night, so it was a good experience.  *







Put it on a hook or nail it to the tree......


----------



## desertrat

Wenchy said:


> Best pic, EVER!
> 
> I had permission to post it.
> 
> He went on to catch the biggest and ugliest catfish I've ever seen.



Never saw one that, um, colorful.


----------



## itsbob

Mahi Mahi out of the Gulf Stream..

And it tasted GREAT!!


----------



## kayakangler

*1st Bass..*

This is my daughters first bass.. and the first fish she caught on a lure.. but not the last..  

This is actually my favorite fishing picture.. I took it with a phone...


----------



## toppick08

kayakangler said:


> This is my daughters first bass.. and the first fish she caught on a lure.. but not the last..
> 
> This is actually my favorite fishing picture.. I took it with a phone...



...She's a cutie.......


Congrats Dad.


----------



## kayakangler

toppick08 said:


> ...She's a cutie.......
> 
> 
> Congrats Dad.



Thanks!!  those were the good old days LOL  when dad was still cool...

she will be a teenager next year...  Hope she still loves to fish with the old man  ..


----------



## Lugnut

kayakangler said:


> I really liked  looking at the pictures people posted of the fish they have caught in the trout stock thread.. So i figured i would make a seperate thread for posting your favorite fish pics..



What's the biggest fish you've landed from the kayak?

I used to have a kayak and had a great time in it but staying IN it was my biggest challenge! can't imagine trying to fish out of one.


----------



## kayakangler

Lugnut said:


> What's the biggest fish you've landed from the kayak?
> 
> I used to have a kayak and had a great time in it but staying IN it was my biggest challenge! can't imagine trying to fish out of one.




The biggest fish i have caught out of my kayak have been all around this size.. nothing to huge, but i am working on it.. LOL


----------



## Lugnut

kayakangler said:


> The biggest fish i have caught out of my kayak have been all around this size.. nothing to huge, but i am working on it.. LOL



Do you take it out in the Potomac or Patuxent, or stay in smaller bodies of water?


----------



## kayakangler

Lugnut said:


> Do you take it out in the Potomac or Patuxent, or stay in smaller bodies of water?





All of the above..

the potomac the Patuxent  the bay.. St. Marys Lake.. Lake Lariet..


----------



## StrawberryGal

kayakangler said:


> This is my daughters first bass.. and the first fish she caught on a lure.. but not the last..
> 
> This is actually my favorite fishing picture.. I took it with a phone...



Oh gosh!  She was such a cutie! 

She's almost teenager now.  When was that picture taken?


----------



## Lugnut

kayakangler said:


> All of the above..
> 
> the potomac the Patuxent  the bay.. St. Marys Lake.. Lake Lariet..



Nice!!  If I see ya out in your kayak I'll pull along side and hand ya a beer. Good luck in your hunt for bigger fish!


----------



## kayakangler

StrawberryGal said:


> Oh gosh!  She was such a cutie!
> 
> She's almost teenager now.  When was that picture taken?




cant rember the exact year.. but she was tiny in that pic.. LOL


----------



## kayakangler

itsbob said:


> Mahi Mahi out of the Gulf Stream..
> 
> And it tasted GREAT!!





I have always wanted to catch a dolphin out of my Kayak.. hopefully one day.. how long did you have to fight that one?


----------



## kayakangler

Lugnut said:


> Nice!!  If I see ya out in your kayak I'll pull along side and hand ya a beer. Good luck in your hunt for bigger fish!





make mine a guiness..


----------



## itsbob

kayakangler said:


> I have always wanted to catch a dolphin out of my Kayak.. hopefully one day.. how long did you have to fight that one?



not long.. 5 minutes maybe, and most of that was chasing him around the back of the boat.

We were out in the gulfstream, fishing around grass beds.. We'd catch one then they'd come out in droves.  Chum the water to keep them close in, and keep the first one caught in the water.. keeps them active and agitated and feeding.

We were throwing them back before noon I think.. 

BIL caught a large Wahoo, BARELY beating out my Mahi^2 for biggest fish.


----------



## itsbob

kayakangler said:


> make mine a guiness..


----------



## rockfish

My son caught this just before Thanksgiving last year.  It was one of seven keepers.  The fish's head was bigger than his.


----------



## rockfish

kayakangler said:


> Thanks!!  those were the good old days LOL  when dad was still cool...
> 
> *she will be a teenager next year*...  Hope she still loves to fish with the old man  ..



Man, are you in for treat... j/k.  All my daughters still love to fish, it's in their blood.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kayakangler said:


> He landed them both in the same net."



Wow, what a cool picture!!


----------



## river rat

kayakangler said:


> i got this in my email this morning...
> 
> its a new record... wow!!
> 
> 
> 
> "
> This is a new record Northern Pike
> in Canada . He caught it on Rainy Lake .
> Check this thing out.. The man (in
> the photos below), was fishing and caught a 36" Pike.
> As he was reeling it in, a 56" -
> 55lbs Pike tried to eat it !!!!!
> 
> He landed them both in the same net."



Now that is a good day fishing!


----------



## rockfish

Caught this from the beach in Frisco, NC


----------



## kayakangler

rockfish said:


> My son caught this just before Thanksgiving last year.  It was one of seven keepers.  The fish's head was bigger than his.





Awsome fish...   ugly hat...


----------



## kayakangler

desertrat said:


> A couple years ago and a lot of years ago.




Those are two really cool pictures...


----------



## kayakangler

rockfish said:


> Caught this from the beach in Frisco, NC[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is great!!   The sky looks awsome... and the shark looks scary..


----------



## kayakangler

itsbob said:


>


----------



## rockfish

kayakangler said:


> Awsome fish...   ugly hat...


Come on man, that's a great hat!


----------



## kayakangler

This was the last fish i caught before it got cold...   it was months ago..
why cant it be warm all year round..


----------



## camily

My BIL caught this guy at Ocean Isle Beach last year.


----------



## kayakangler

camily said:


> My BIL caught this guy at Ocean Isle Beach last year.




cool hammerhead... 



<<<< for bettie page..


----------



## camily

kayakangler said:


> cool hammerhead...
> 
> 
> 
> <<<< for bettie page..



It looks like a hammerhead but actually it was a Bonnethead.Here's a better pic.
I also included a pic of a shark we found dead on the shore one night and the little one my son caught.


----------



## dems4me

Wonderful pictures!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kayakangler

camily said:


> It looks like a hammerhead but actually it was a Bonnethead.Here's a better pic.
> I also included a pic of a shark we found dead on the shore one night and the little one my son caught.



never heard of that cool.. learn somthing new everday


----------



## corollinout

I would say Ocean Fish, the Tuna I caught when I was 12 or 13 that was almost as tall as me. Don't have pics scanned of it, still looking for them. Same for the pics but when I was 14 caught a 38" rock out of Breezy Point.

This bass was caught in Lake Lariat in 2008. Biggest bass for me to date. crappy cell pic though.






Nice Bluegill caught in the spill way






Oh yeah and the devil fish......






That caused this. 2 bent hooks straight into my kneecap no way to get it out but with hospital type stuff


----------



## rockfish

corollinout said:


> I would say Ocean Fish, the Tuna I caught when I was 12 or 13 that was almost as tall as me. Don't have pics scanned of it, still looking for them. Same for the pics but when I was 14 caught a 38" rock out of Breezy Point.
> 
> This bass was caught in Lake Lariat in 2008. Biggest bass for me to date. crappy cell pic though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Bluegill caught in the spill way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and the devil fish......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That caused this. 2 bent hooks straight into my kneecap no way to get it out but with hospital type stuff



Nice fish, but that last one made me


----------



## jazz lady

corollinout said:


> That caused this. 2 bent hooks straight into my kneecap no way to get it out but with hospital type stuff




Owie!    Nice catches to the rest of you.


----------



## corollinout

rockfish said:


> Nice fish, but that last one made me



That last one made me do the samething. It went through the jeans and I had to walk about a mile back to the car to try to cut the pants before I could get anywhere. Unfortunately I drove a stick at the time. It was there for about 4 hours.


----------



## toppick08

corollinout said:


> I would say Ocean Fish, the Tuna I caught when I was 12 or 13 that was almost as tall as me. Don't have pics scanned of it, still looking for them. Same for the pics but when I was 14 caught a 38" rock out of Breezy Point.
> 
> This bass was caught in Lake Lariat in 2008. Biggest bass for me to date. crappy cell pic though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Bluegill caught in the spill way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and the devil fish......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That caused this. 2 bent hooks straight into my kneecap no way to get it out but with hospital type stuff




..can't wait to wet some lines...


----------



## desertrat

My Dad about 1965.
He had been trying for one of these for about 6 years. Every Feb. though April, every other weekend, just about. My brother and I always went along and we caught a lot of other stuff, sharks, rays, surf perch, corvina, etc. Then I missed one friggin' trip for some reason.


----------



## camily

desertrat said:


> My Dad about 1965.
> He had been trying for one of these for about 6 years. Every Feb. though April, every other weekend, just about. My brother and I always went along and we caught a lot of other stuff, sharks, rays, surf perch, corvina, etc. Then I missed one friggin' trip for some reason.



Now that's a fish! Good lord.


----------



## rockfish

desertrat said:


> My Dad about 1965.
> He had been trying for one of these for about 6 years. Every Feb. though April, every other weekend, just about. My brother and I always went along and we caught a lot of other stuff, sharks, rays, surf perch, corvina, etc. Then I missed one friggin' trip for some reason.



That's a nice fish, is it a cobia?


----------



## desertrat

rockfish said:


> That's a nice fish, is it a cobia?



No it's a tortuava. Found only in the northern part of the Gulf of California. Fished, mostly by comercial trawlers and shore nets, to near extinction. They are now protected from what I read. I think they are related to sea bass. He caught it from shore. The smaller ones are called mucharo and we caught quite a few of those.


----------



## river rat

My pics include......

My biggest largemouth 5.1lb and 23 in girth. Mattawoman creek in April 2001.
A few weeks before the LaPlata tornado.

My dog, enjoying the view.


----------



## kayakangler

river rat said:


> My pics include......
> 
> My biggest largemouth 5.1lb and 23 in girth. Mattawoman creek in April 2001.
> A few weeks before the LaPlata tornado.
> 
> My dog, enjoying the view.




awsome dog..

I have a shorthair too.. her name is brandy... best dog i ever had...  love the breed...


nice fish. he looks like hes poseing for the pic..


----------



## desertrat

kayakangler said:


> awsome dog..
> I have a shorthair too.. her name is brandy... best dog i ever had...  love the breed...
> nice fish. he looks like hes poseing for the pic..




Oregon fishing.


----------



## Monello

Alaska 2005

Biggest halibut was 89 lbs.


----------



## desertrat

Monello said:


> Alaska 2005
> 
> Biggest halibut was 89 lbs.



Like reeling in a manhole cover I bet! 

Some of their little cousins.


----------



## Baja28

Monello said:


> Alaska 2005 Biggest halibut was 89 lbs.


Wow!!  Don't they tast like lobster or something?



desertrat said:


> Like reeling in a manhole cover I bet!  Some of their little cousins.


Nice group of flounder!!


----------



## Monello

Baja28 said:


> Wow!!  Don't they tast like lobster or something?


Halibut is a very mild tasting white flesh.  It is excellent.  You need to add some sort of fat to it since it is so lean.  I could eat it twice a week.  Probably my favorite fish to eat.  Great beer battered and fried.

They say the better tasting halibut are the ones under 40 lbs.  Most of thos big 200+ lbsers are female, so they encourage you to release those if possible.


----------



## Monello

*Summer 2008*

Red & pink salmon that ended up as smoked salmon.


----------



## dems4me

Here's my catfish!


----------



## Lugnut

dems4me said:


> Here's my catfish!



Nice! WHere was that Dems?  Too bad we didn't take pics of all the crabs we caught, huh?


----------



## dems4me

Lugnut said:


> Nice! WHere was that Dems?  Too bad we didn't take pics of all the crabs we caught, huh?



: : I think maybe I was driving the boat too fast for a trot line that night : : That was from the mattawoman creek. They have HUGE bass in that creek and tournies too for them.  I was going to post my bass picture but I don't know how to crop it, its in pdf format.


----------



## toppick08

dems4me said:


> Here's my catfish!


----------



## kom526

Oldest little guy and his 1st fish ever. Spongebob rod Zebco 202 reel w/ 8# line.


----------



## Baja28

kom526 said:


> Oldest little guy and his 1st fish ever. Spongebob rod Zebco 202 reel w/ 8# line.



Looks like a nice croaker!!!  Must have been a blast on that lil rod.


----------



## kom526

Baja28 said:


> Looks like a nice croaker!!!  Must have been a blast on that lil rod.



That was Father's Day 2006 about a week before his 4th bday. Daddy had to help him reel it in a bit, but he held on to that rod for all he was worth.


----------



## kayakangler

dems4me said:


> Here's my catfish!




Nice fish..!!


----------



## kayakangler

kom526 said:


> Oldest little guy and his 1st fish ever. Spongebob rod Zebco 202 reel w/ 8# line.




from the smile.. bet it wont be his last..


----------



## kom526

kayakangler said:


> from the smile.. bet it wont be his last..



We catch catfish, croaker, perch, rock, blues and skates right in our front yard. I hook my lawn cart (complete with rod holders and bait cutting board)  up to the mower and we drive it down to the river's edge and just hang out watching the sun go down.


----------



## kayakangler

kom526 said:


> We catch catfish, croaker, perch, rock, blues and skates right in our front yard. I hook my lawn cart (complete with rod holders and bait cutting board)  up to the mower and we drive it down to the river's edge and just hang out watching the sun go down.




lucky bum.


----------



## Monello

Caught this guy today, 2/28/09, trolling a rapala husky.


----------



## dems4me

kayakangler said:


> Nice fish..!!



Thanks... as usual when you got that much of a tug and weight I was hoping it was a huge bass  it was about 8lbs, oddly it hit on a spinner bait on the bank.  It wasn't a bottom rig or anything typically used for cats


----------



## desertrat

dems4me said:


> Thanks... as usual when you got that much of a tug and weight I was hoping it was a huge bass  it was about 8lbs, oddly it hit on a spinner bait on the bank.  It wasn't a bottom rig or anything typically used for cats



Today.


----------



## corollinout




----------



## Monello

Florida peacock bass


----------



## kayakangler

Monello said:


> Caught this guy today, 2/28/09, trolling a rapala husky.



Very  nice!!


----------



## kayakangler

Monello said:


> Florida peacock bass



Peacock bass is on my to do list..  nice fish!!


----------



## Monello

*St Paddy's day catch*

17+ inch bass & a mess of pickerel


----------



## Monello

kayakangler said:


> Peacock bass is on my to do list..  nice fish!!



Fish were caught in Miami in the canal system.


----------



## Monello

*st mary's lake*

Caught on Wednesday in all the wind.  22 inches long.


----------



## dems4me

Excellent!!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monello

bump


----------



## Monello

I'm jonesing to go fishing, so......

Fall bass caught in NJ



Carp caught while fishing for shad in MD



Silver salmon caught on a 5wt pole in Alaska


----------



## Baja28

From yesterdays trip to the bay.  Last day for the bay. 
Fresh Rockfish with dill, salt/pepper, butter and topped with pineapple. This is how you end the season!


----------



## Roman

Baja28 said:


> From yesterdays trip to the bay.  Last day for the bay.
> Fresh Rockfish with dill, salt/pepper, butter and topped with pineapple. This is how you end the season!


 I never thought of pineapple with fish. I'll bet it was delish!


----------



## Shutout

My son getting in some late season fresh water striper fishing before the lake is closed for boats.


----------



## Shutout

Baja28 said:


> From yesterdays trip to the bay.  Last day for the bay.
> Fresh Rockfish with dill, salt/pepper, butter and topped with pineapple. This is how you end the season!



Pineapple with the fish sounds great.


----------



## Monello

*12/18*

Caught on a windy, cold day.


----------



## Bay_Kat

I caught this at a little lake near my house a few months ago. I thought it was nice.


----------



## Shutout

Christmas morning. One of my sons and my brother went fishing. This was the largest fish caught.


----------



## Shutout

Bay_Kat said:


> I caught this at a little lake near my house a few months ago. I thought it was nice.



Nice catch!


----------



## Baja28

Bay_Kat said:


> I caught this at a little lake near my house a few months ago. I thought it was nice.


That's a HUGE black crappie!  Good job!


----------



## Bay_Kat

Shutout said:


> Nice catch!



Thanks



Baja28 said:


> That's a HUGE black crappie!  Good job!



The only fish all day, but it was worth it to get the pic.


----------



## Baja28

Bay_Kat said:


> Thanks
> The only fish all day, but it was worth it to get the pic.


Did you eat it?  Crappie are delicious.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Baja28 said:


> Did you eat it?  Crappie are delicious.



I did not know that, I put it back.  I normally don't keep what I catch unless I know for sure.


----------



## Monello

Last week, part of the catch.


----------



## NextJen

Biggest cat I've ever caught.  34 lbs.


----------



## Bonehead

Are they edible at that size ?


----------



## stgislander

Bonehead said:


> Are they edible at that size ?



I imagine you could smoke it.


----------



## Bonehead

I have smoked blue fish but nothing that size.


----------



## Monello

NextJen said:


> Biggest cat I've ever caught.  34 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 125800



I bet that put up quite a fight.

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jrt_ms1995

Kyle said:


> View attachment 125819



Lucky bastard! Caught that fish and lost his wife overboard in the same trip!


----------



## gary_webb

Looking forward to my trip. I'll post some pictures when I get back!


----------



## black dog

gary_webb said:


> Looking forward to my trip. I'll post some pictures when I get back!
> 
> 
> View attachment 126520



 Charter a bigger boat.



 Here's my son and his yaya's, a few years ago.


----------



## PeoplesElbow




----------



## gary_webb

PeoplesElbow said:


> View attachment 126543



Did you sneak your Pocket Fisherman past the guard?


----------



## Monello

From back in June at our campground in Oklahoma.  This year I added several new states to the list of places I've caught fish.

Bass caught on a topwater lure





Trout from Lake Taneycomo, MO


----------



## black dog

Nice catch...


----------



## corollinout

Holy crap. I didnt realize how old this thread was when I started reading it until I saw a post of mine. Been a while since I visited the forum. But a few from this year
.


----------



## RoseRed

corollinout said:


> Holy crap. I didnt realize how old this thread was when I started reading it until I saw a post of mine. Been a while since I visited the forum. But a few from this year
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153202
> 
> View attachment 153203
> 
> View attachment 153204


That's a pretty magnificent beard!


----------



## corollinout

RoseRed said:


> That's a pretty magnificent beard!



Thats my measuring device lol


----------



## RoseRed

corollinout said:


> Thats my measuring device lol


I know a couple of guys with beards like that.  Do you condition and wax, too?


----------



## corollinout

RoseRed said:


> I know a couple of guys with beards like that.  Do you condition and wax, too?



I dont use wax, but I do use beard butter and balm.


----------



## stgislander

corollinout said:


> I dont use wax, but I do use beard butter and balm.


Do you used one of those heated straighteners?


----------



## corollinout

stgislander said:


> Do you used one of those heated straighteners?



I tried them, but they aren't that great. I do however use a comb and a small hair drier after a shower, followed by beard butter 90% of the time.


----------



## Monello

Where did you get a gar?


----------



## black dog

corollinout said:


> I dont use wax, but I do use beard butter and balm.



That generally goes with a man-bun... Just say'in....


----------



## black dog

stgislander said:


> Do you used one of those heated straighteners?



Wheres my Millennial video......


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Where did you get a gar?


 Longnose are in the Chesapeake and its tributaries...


----------



## corollinout

Monello said:


> Where did you get a gar?



In the Potomac, went out of Mattawoman. Second one i hooked that day, but first landed.


----------



## GregV814

fish


----------



## Monello

GregV814 said:


> fish


Nothing personal, it was just business.  Now take those cannolis, ya ginny brat.


----------



## KingFish

Had a great day fishing this morning.  Caught our limit on Rockfish in 90 minutes.  Then we fished for perch.  Caught a red drum and a sea trout also.  The trout was too small so we tossed it back.


----------

